# Debates Archive



## Ancalagon (May 29, 2003)

Would it be possible to have an archive specifically for past single player and team debates? Each Guild is becoming littered with past debates which would be a shame to lose!!


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2003)

What's wrong with just sticking it in the section for regular old threadses? Sure, I guess that having a whole other section could be useful for people researching stuff, but oh well. Whatever these crazy people decide.


----------



## Ancalagon (May 29, 2003)

Well, that is pretty much the point Yay. A debates archive would not only make it easy to see what has been debated in the past (so as not to repeat them) but would be a useful tool for those wishing to learn.


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2003)

Yes, yes, yes. I thought of that in the process of writing. I thought I showed it. oh well. When I go to a place to look for information, I hit the search thing before anything else. *runs away*


----------



## Aulë (May 29, 2003)

And considering that there will be 30 seperate debates starting over the next few months because of the Debate Tournament, I'd think that it would be a good idea.
Some debates (such as the old Periaur vs. OiE debate from last year) are now becoming increasingly difficult to find.


----------



## Lantarion (May 29, 2003)

Ooh, sounds marvelous!
The Great Smials haven't been in exactly exsessive use, but I hope this goes down; not only so that when people want to debate a subject they can check whether it has been already, but also so that people could read those past debates and learn something to their interest.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2003)

I thought about this once or twice, because we have so many debates already and they really are difficult to find. I keep the links to the major ones handy, so whenever someone asks it is easy to provide with the right debate.
It would also be a good idea to keep the debates in separate archives for those less skilled with computers and the way the search option functions.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 3, 2003)

Another possibility is to put all debates into Archives : Guilds & Societies. Aside from debates, I don't think there's much of anything that could be stuck in there.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=87

Thanks to WM


----------

